# How do I react to a pitbull attack?



## Czech. Schutzhund (Apr 2, 2012)

I am very very wary of pitbulls.






This is a chain of videos about American pitbull terriers, dog fighting, etc.

These dogs are bred to kill.

There are lots of people with pitbulls in the city i live in. On one occasion 2 pit bulls off leash had charged at me and my pup outside a grocery store. 

I dont take my pup to a dog park for fear of these dogs.

The way I see it, there is bound to be atleast one conflict situation wherein pitbulls will attack my dog and I want to be prepared for it.


1) I will put my dog behind me on leash, not allow him to get in on the conflict.
2) I will face off with the pitbull. Now am I allowed to kill it or seriously injure it if it attacks? Whats the law here? Will the owner of the pitbull sue me? Can I counter sue? What are the legal ramifications?

3) From my grocery store experience and from stories I have heard from other owners, pitbull owners are not exactly fast in responding. They are careless and I do not expect them to step in quickly enough to prevent a bloodshed. In fact one person whose dog was hurt by a pitbull actually said that the pitbull owner was saying, "dont step in, let them sort it out!"
4) I know the pitbull will come hard and fast, I will probably let it bite my left arm, and use the right arm to take out its eye with my thumb. Then when it releases my arm, use a heavy object to crush its skull.

5) My concern is, how will I make sure my pup is safe at that time? If I am alone, then I have to keep my pup on the leash and will have to hold on to it, to prevent him from running scared in to traffic. Also, I need to prevent him from getting in to the conflict. How do I do that?

6) I am angry and frustrated after watching the video series. How can any human pervert a lovely creature like a dog in to this horrendous monstrosity that the pitbull is.

Also, I hate all small aggressive dogs passionately. 

But at the end of the day, I want to be prepared. Please comment on how you would react to a pitbull attack!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Are you serious or just kidding?

"Pitbulls are BRED TO KILL" -- ???????????

Pitties are some of the people friendliest dogs in existence! Can they be trained to be aggressive? -- Of Course they can!

Are you equally afraid of GSD's? They can also be trained to be aggressive and are certainly capable of killing a person!

Most of them of course will never even think of that, as won't most pit bulls.

Treat a pit just like you would any other big strange dog - GSD, Dobe, Rottie, Cane Corso, etc. etc.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

How to respond to this? 

I guess as all places are different and you seem to be seriously concerned, I would contact your local police department or sherriff's department and ask how you should go about protecting yourself and your dog in the instance of a dog attack. Then contact your lawyer and ask them to help you understand the law with respect to dog attacks. 

Good luck.


----------



## Czech. Schutzhund (Apr 2, 2012)

codmaster said:


> Are you serious or just kidding?
> 
> "Pitbulls are BRED TO KILL" -- ???????????


Thats my opinion, and I am not going to change it because you said so.

And this discussion is about how would one go about defending oneself and his dog from a pitbull attack.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

Same way you'd defend oneself and his dog from ANY attack.. including a GSD attack.

shakes head...


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Czech. Schutzhund said:


> Thats my opinion, and I am not going to change it because you said so.
> 
> And this discussion is about how would one go about defending oneself and his dog from a pitbull attack.


Step back and look at your question. You are labeling one breed with an action that can happen with any large breed.

While I can *maybe* understand the pit fear, it's that same fear that is going to get GSD, Rotties and so on in trouble.

As for the topic of discussion, it started out with one but the very topic of pitbull attacks would lead it in another direction.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

We were attacked by one this week. Fortunately for me I had a can of dog repellent spray. I sprayed him full in the face and he turned tail and ran.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

The best way to protect yourself would be to stay away from areas where you know they are(don't go looking for problems if you know what the end result will be)...try going to do some hiking in the woods, at the park, etc...Places where its not common to see a loose pit bull, BUT any dog that is loose can be dangerous so don't think the lab charging at you might be friendly My dog has played with lots of pit bulls with no problems, so not all pit bulls and their owners are bad. Also know that you can plan all you want on how you will react, but things will not be the same once your in that situation...you will not get to pick and choose where the dog is biting you.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

OP, you will not get very far on this board when it comes to pitbull issues.

There are a great many pitbull enthusiasts here who will knock you down for your concerns.

I strongly suggest gathering your information elsewhere. You will receive slanted information here and you will be condescended to for your valid concerns. 

This forum is simply not the place to state any anti-pitbull sentiments. You will be attacked.

You're better off, seriously, on a professional pitbull forum. They will be honest about their breed, and far, far more knowledgable than 98% of those who talk about pitbulls here.

Trust me on this one.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I just want to say, I have no issues with Pits. A good friend of mine owns one and my brother owns one. Both are sweet dogs that are wonderful with children and I would have no problems with letting them play with my dog. The dog who tried to attack us yesterday *happened* to be a Pit, but I would have reacted the same if it had been a Lab or Dane.


----------



## Chance&Reno (Feb 21, 2012)

Wow!!!!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

chelle said:


> OP, you will not get very far on this board when it comes to pitbull issues.
> 
> There are a great many pitbull enthusiasts here who will knock you down for your concerns.
> 
> ...


Pit bulls are not the only dogs that the OP has to worry about or be concerned about and that is a fact...they need to be aware that ANY dog that is loose can attack and cause damage. If the OP walks down the street and tenses up and freaks out every time they see a Pit Bull the OP will stress out their dog and the other dog will sense the fear--causing more problems. I have had more problems with other breeds, specifically Rotts attacking and I don't hold it against the whole breed. The biggest thing with dog attacks is that anyone that gets attacked gets attacked by a pit bull, well gee could that be because about 90% of dogs in the pound(that start out in homes or on the streets) are either pit bull or mixed with pit bull. Pretty soon it will be impossible to get any other breed So I guess the possiblity of getting attacked by a pit bull is pretty high since they are everywhere--making those odds pretty good...but there are still other breeds out there that can and will attack and the OP needs to be aware in all situations.


----------



## Bismarck (Oct 10, 2009)

really man, you need to wake up. 
BSL is bad.

that's like me saying, i think we should kill all black people because they're all bad, and will only rob and kill you if given the chance.


----------



## TankGrrl66 (Jun 29, 2010)

Sorry, but I call TROLL.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

There's no way this is serious..


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

llombardo said:


> Pit bulls are not the only dogs that the OP has to worry about or be concerned about and that is a fact...they need to be aware that ANY dog that is loose can attack and cause damage. If the OP walks down the street and tenses up and freaks out every time they see a Pit Bull the OP will stress out their dog and the other dog will sense the fear--causing more problems. I have had more problems with other breeds, specifically Rotts attacking and I don't hold it against the whole breed. The biggest thing with dog attacks is that anyone that gets attacked gets attacked by a pit bull, well gee could that be because about 90% of dogs in the pound(that start out in homes or on the streets) are either pit bull or mixed with pit bull. Pretty soon it will be impossible to get any other breed So I guess the possiblity of getting attacked by a pit bull is pretty high since they are everywhere--making those odds pretty good...but there are still other breeds out there that can and will attack and the OP needs to be aware in all situations.


Of course any breed can attack and cause harm. Of course the owner's feelings will go down the leash. 

As you say yourself, since there are so many pits (at least here), the probability of being attacked by one is higher than other breeds. Combine the higher probability with the fighting instincts of the pitbull, and it is a recipe for disaster. 

A valid concern for a pitbull attack is nothing for an owner to downplay. It is a wise owner who is prepared for such a thing, as this breed is very, very popular, at least in many areas (including mine.) Combine that with their propensity for DA and you have, again, a valid concern. 

This forum is full of advice on wise dog management. What to feed our dogs. How to socialize our dogs. How to train our dogs. Yet, when the pitbull issue continues (NON STOP), to surface, so many rise up to attack the person who is concerned about the breed. Why? Isn't taking care and protecting our dogs our primary concern? Considering we are all aware that pits are more prone to DA, why is this concern ever met with disdain?

ETA -- OP; just to re-state, do your research elsewhere. Almost no one will back you up here when it comes to pitbulls. This forum is strongly pro-pit.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

chelle said:


> Of course any breed can attack and cause harm. Of course the owner's feelings will go down the leash.
> 
> As you say yourself, since there are so many pits (at least here), the probability of being attacked by one is higher than other breeds. Combine the higher probability with the fighting instincts of the pitbull, and it is a recipe for disaster.
> 
> ...


You've said it yourself before : This is not a Pit Bull forum, so lets save the debates for a different, more appropriate forum.


----------



## Chance&Reno (Feb 21, 2012)

Can we please close this thread. To me, it feels like they are attempting to start an argument. We don't need another pitbull bashing thread on this forum.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

To the OP:

Buy some dog repellent spray. I was skeptical but it worked like a charm.


----------



## sashadog (Sep 2, 2011)

I think calling this forum "pro-pit" is not entirely accurate... From everything I read on here, it's more "anti-BSL" and aren't huge fans of furthering the stereotype of certain breeds. As someone said in one of the other many, many debates, we all also own a "dangerous" breed that people are scared of simply because of their reputation. Why do the same to other owners of a different breed that experiences just as much prejudice as we do? I for one know just as many aggresive, unpredictable GSD's with irresponssible owners as I do Pits in the same situation...


----------



## Bismarck (Oct 10, 2009)

Bismarck said:


> really man, you need to wake up.
> BSL is bad.
> 
> that's like me saying, i think we should kill all black people because they're all bad, and will only rob and kill you if given the chance.





chelle said:


> Of course any breed can attack and cause harm. Of course the owner's feelings will go down the leash.
> 
> As you say yourself, since there are so many pits (at least here), the probability of being attacked by one is higher than other breeds. Combine the higher probability with the fighting instincts of the pitbull, and it is a recipe for disaster.
> 
> ...


were pits bred for a specific purpose recently?? yes. were they ALL bred to fight in dog fighting rings?

passing judgement on a breed of dog, on the color of a person, on the sex of a person is <fill in the blank>

there, i made it real easy for you.
stop BSL, because it could come and bite GSD owners in the a&&.


----------



## marinehoney (Feb 5, 2012)

I agree with the few posts I have seen.
#1--your concern is valid. I am personally afraid of boxers cause one tried to attack us on a walk. and you being concerned about a particular breed is okay!
#2--go to the local police dept with your questions (they can help)
#3--treat pits and pitt attacks just like any other breed


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

llombardo said:


> The best way to protect yourself would be to stay away from areas where you know they are(don't go looking for problems if you know what the end result will be)...try going to do some hiking in the woods, at the park, etc...Places where its not common to see a loose pit bull,


Llombardo, 

Please please please please please...... tell me where can I go with my dogs and not encounter a pit bull? Please don't keep it a secret.

I just had my dogs on a very isolated trail yesterday when two preteen skinny boys come from the other direction with three massive pit bulls. Here I am an old lady with an old dog riddled with cancer and a puppy. My blood ran cold. Needless to say I hightailed it out of there. They closed the gap for about a hundred yards, then for some unknown reason they turned back.

And so far as treating an attacking pit the same as an attacking lab....well, my dog has been attacked by a lab and a golden, the lab got kicked and the golden ran when I came running over. End of those stories. My dog has been the victim of repeated pit attacks and the pit had to be physically removed from my dog by other people. So, no, it would not be wise to think you should treat it as another breed of dog attacking. In reality it does not work that way.


----------



## matthewm11 (Oct 18, 2011)

Most pitbulls aren't very big dogs, while I doubt its any fun to be attacked by one I am personally a lot more wary of big dogs. Would you rather see a 45lb APBT or a 120lb Labrador charging you? As a kid I'd heard stories about these ferocious killer dogs called Pit Bulls, but had never seen one. When I finally saw one, I was quite perplexed. Not quite what I had pictured and I wondered what all the fuss was about. They didn't strike me as especiallt mean either- more clownish and goofy than viscous. 

I've always been a fan of responsible ownership for any strong breed, but I actually think Pit Bulls would be better for most first time owners than a German Shepherd. I'm also not one for making every breed out to be harmless lambs- some breeds are more prone to aggression than others and does need to be considered when looking for a dog. I know there are some studies showing pit bulls to be more dangerous than most dogs, but I am skeptical of those findings. I often wonder when I see those bite statistics if APBTs really account for most labelled Pit Bull. From Mastiffs, American 
Bulldogs, even lab mixes, I've seen many dogs incorrectly labeled as Pit Bulls. Still, I suppose some caution isn't unjustified, but for me personally a big standard poodle or golden retriever is more dangerous than most of the pure-bred APBTs I encounter.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

GatorDog said:


> You've said it yourself before : This is not a Pit Bull forum, so lets save the debates for a different, more appropriate forum.


Yes and I stand behind that. This is a GSD forum and I would like the pitbull stuff to be banned just as the religon and political issues are banned. It is too heated and there is no positive outcome in any pitbull thread. 



Chance&Reno said:


> Can we please close this thread. To me, it feels like they are attempting to start an argument. We don't need another pitbull bashing thread on this forum.


I also wish this would be closed. I disagree in the pitbull bashing comment. We all have a right to our opinions and those are based on our experiences. I disagree that this is a pitbull bashing thread. If anything, the OP has been bashed by his concerns. 

None the less, this is a GSD forum and all the pitbull nonsense that sprouts up here shouldn't be allowed. JMHO.


----------



## Bismarck (Oct 10, 2009)

we actually had a gsd/pit mix in our rescue.
this was the most loving dog, loved people, loved dogs, loved cats, loved everything.
he got along with all the other dogs, never tried to attack.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

> 4) I know the pitbull will come hard and fast, I will probably let it bite my left arm, and use the right arm to take out its eye with my thumb. Then when it releases my arm, use a heavy object to crush its skull.
> 
> 
> 6) I am angry and frustrated after watching the video series. How can any human pervert a lovely creature like a dog in to this horrendous monstrosity that the pitbull is.
> ...


Yes, because the nicely worded "nonbashful" way the OP came into asking the question should receive a polite answer.

I'm sorry, Im not into talking about bashing dogs skulls in and how perverse a breed is.

I've met pits that will back off of a fight with verbal. I've met labs that won't. I worked in a daycare environment for 3 years - worse dog fights I'd ever seen was fox terriers, jack russels, a lab, and a boxer (all separate fights). The quickest TO fight? Yeah, probably pits.. but definitely weren't the bloodiest. In fact, I'd say the fox terrier was by far the hardest fight to break up I've ever dealt with.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

matthewm11 said:


> ...Would you rather see a 45lb APBT or a 120lb Labrador charging you? As a kid I'd heard stories about these ferocious killer dogs called Pit Bulls, but had never seen one. When I finally saw one, I was quite perplexed. Not quite what I had pictured and I wondered what all the fuss was about. They didn't strike me as especiallt mean either- more clownish and goofy than viscous.
> 
> I've always been a fan of responsible ownership for any strong breed, but I actually think Pit Bulls would be better for most first time owners than a German Shepherd. I'm also not one for making every breed out to be harmless lambs- some breeds are more prone to aggression than others and does need to be considered when looking for a dog. I know there are some studies showing pit bulls to be more dangerous than most dogs, but I am skeptical of those findings. I often wonder when I see those bite statistics if APBTs really account for most labelled Pit Bull. From Mastiffs, American
> Bulldogs, even lab mixes, I've seen many dogs incorrectly labeled as Pit Bulls. Still, I suppose some caution isn't unjustified, but for me personally a big standard poodle or golden retriever is more dangerous than most of the pure-bred APBTs I encounter.


I'll take the big lab anyday.

You need to do more research.

You're more concerned about a poodle attack. ?

Again, more research is definitely warranted. Specifically, research into the DA tendencies of the pitbull.


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

matthewm11 said:


> Most pitbulls aren't very big dogs, while I doubt its any fun to be attacked by one I am personally a lot more wary of big dogs. Would you rather see a 45lb APBT or a 120lb Labrador charging you? As a kid I'd heard stories about these ferocious killer dogs called Pit Bulls, but had never seen one. When I finally saw one, I was quite perplexed. Not quite what I had pictured and I wondered what all the fuss was about. They didn't strike me as especiallt mean either- more clownish and goofy than viscous.
> 
> I've always been a fan of responsible ownership for any strong breed, but I actually think Pit Bulls would be better for most first time owners than a German Shepherd. I'm also not one for making every breed out to be harmless lambs- some breeds are more prone to aggression than others and does need to be considered when looking for a dog. I know there are some studies showing pit bulls to be more dangerous than most dogs, but I am skeptical of those findings. I often wonder when I see those bite statistics if APBTs really account for most labelled Pit Bull. From Mastiffs, American
> Bulldogs, even lab mixes, I've seen many dogs incorrectly labeled as Pit Bulls. Still, I suppose some caution isn't unjustified, but for me personally a big standard poodle or golden retriever is more dangerous than most of the pure-bred APBTs I encounter.


I'll take the lab attack. Even had a childhood GSD (65#) attacked by a St. Bernard that easily exceeded 120#, once again the a couple of kicks, all done.


----------



## Chance&Reno (Feb 21, 2012)

chelle said:


> Yes and I stand behind that. This is a GSD forum and I would like the pitbull stuff to be banned just as the religon and political issues are banned. It is too heated and there is no positive outcome in any pitbull thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I should have said, we don't need this to turn into ANOTHER pitbull bashing thread. You know it will, it ALWAYS does.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

This is the one I used:
Spray Shield Dog Deterrent Spray, Formerly Direct Stop Spray











Really trying to stay on track here. . . .


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Here we go again.... 

Mods.. please close this thread. I, and many others, are incredibly sick of this pit bashing BS! 

Is this REALLY necessary?!?!

One day when BSL takes over.... I really hope it comes back to kick everyone in their rear ends! I for one, will be VERY VERY disappointed in those of us WITH a dog(s) on that SAME list. I, for one, do NOT want to lose MY dogs! This includes my family's Pits too! Complete ignorance!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Falkosmom said:


> Llombardo,
> 
> Please please please please please...... tell me where can I go with my dogs and not encounter a pit bull?*Well I'm sorry that you don't have this option where you live, but its not an issue where I'm at..I have never seen a pit bull on a leash or loose on any of the hikes I've been on or in the park, now my neighborhood where I live is a different story, so I choose to go elsewhere to avoid any issues* Please don't keep it a secret.
> 
> ...


It is not about one breed, because I stand by the fact that any breed of dog can cause damage and to not think this is crazy.


----------



## Bismarck (Oct 10, 2009)

TrickyShepherd said:


> Here we go again....
> 
> Mods.. please close this thread. I, and many others, are incredibly sick of this pit bashing BS!
> 
> ...


amen


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I like the Spray Shield because it's citronella-based, so if you accidentally get some in your eyes or in your own dog's face, it stinks and stings but doesn't cause real damage to the mucus membranes the way pepper spray can.


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

Chance&Reno said:


> I should have said, we don't need this to turn into ANOTHER pitbull bashing thread. You know it will, it ALWAYS does.


That is not the way I have seen it unfold on here. It always turns into another bash the posters that say something about a pit bull and view it as something negative. 

A pit lover can say a pit bull is genetically hard wired to be dog aggressive but feel others should treat it like any other dog, and that conflicting statement is supposed to be okay. But if a non pit fan says the same thing but feels the pit can be dangerous because of this, they get bashed.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

Emoore said:


> I like the Spray Shield because it's citronella-based, so if you accidentally get some in your eyes or in your own dog's face, it stinks and stings but doesn't cause real damage to the mucus membranes the way pepper spray can.


Yes. Also air horns and the such can be successful!


----------



## matthewm11 (Oct 18, 2011)

sashadog said:


> I think calling this forum "pro-pit" is not entirely accurate... From everything I read on here, it's more "anti-BSL" and aren't huge fans of furthering the stereotype of certain breeds. As someone said in one of the other many, many debates, we all also own a "dangerous" breed that people are scared of simply because of their reputation. Why do the same to other owners of a different breed that experiences just as much prejudice as we do? I for one know just as many aggresive, unpredictable GSD's with irresponssible owners as I do Pits in the same situation...


I agree 100%. BSL should concern GSD, Dobie, Rottie etc. owners as much as Pit owners. If Pits are banned they will find a new breed to villafy and it could easilly be GSDs. I've already met a lot of people with strong prejudices against them. I am not pro-pit, in fact I personally am not a huge fan of them- not because I am afraid of them or think they are dangerous, just because they are not what I personally like in a dog as far as looks and temperment. I do however support the right for responsible, educated ownership if people feel this is the right dog for them. 

There will unfortuently be people drawn to particular breeds for the wrong reasons. Its a cyle that perpetuates itself- people are drawn to a breed because they want the tough, intimidating dog with the bad reputation. Dog bites go up from that breed because of increased popularity and unresponsible ownership. The breed's reputation worsens and more idiots are drawn to owning one. Increased popularity also means more Irresposible breeding and I think that alone probably contributes more to giving a breed a bad rap than anything else, especially when you consider that inexperienced and/or unprepared owners are more apt to adopt from backyard breeders. I think the best thing that could happen to APBTs is for their 
reputation soften and their popularity fade a little.


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

llombardo said:


> It is not about one breed, because I stand by the fact that any breed of dog can cause damage and to not think this is crazy.


I was asking you where could I possibly go and not encounter pits. I am not concerned in the least about other breeds attacking, I did not say other breeds don't attack, but I will deal with them.

I just want to know where can I go and not encounter pits, as you seem to feel that such places exist. Please share.


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

Emoore said:


> I like the Spray Shield because it's citronella-based, so if you accidentally get some in your eyes or in your own dog's face, it stinks and stings but doesn't cause real damage to the mucus membranes the way pepper spray can.


The sprayshield is not a pepper spray?


----------



## Chance&Reno (Feb 21, 2012)

Falkosmom said:


> That is not the way I have seen it unfold on here. It always turns into another bash the posters that say something about a pit bull and view it as something negative.
> 
> A pit lover can say a pit bull is genetically hard wired to be dog aggressive but feel others should treat it like any other dog, and that conflicting statement is supposed to be okay. But if a non pit fan says the same thing but feels the pit can be dangerous because of this, they get bashed.


I don't get involved on either side. I've worked with Pits, LOVE THEM, and I've also witnessed the OTHER side of the coin. I don't bash any breed, I don't believe that anyone should be bashing breeds. Starting a thread the way the OP did, will start a crap storm because f it. 

Just wait, it will turn into a bash thread, just like EVERY other thread about Pits. It's a shame but it's also rediculous.

How do you think people on this board would handle it if someone came to this board and started a thread about GSD attacks and how to defend themselves against it? 

EMOORE, that Spray Shield is a great product. I recommend it to my students. I've used it a dozen times and it has ALWAYS worked.


----------



## Bismarck (Oct 10, 2009)

Falkosmom said:


> I was asking you where could I possibly go and not encounter pits. I am not concerned in the least about other breeds attacking, I did not say other breeds don't attack, but I will deal with them.
> 
> I just want to know where can I go and not encounter pits, as you seem to feel that such places exist. Please share.


denver.
but hopefully that ban gets repealed.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Falkosmom said:


> The sprayshield is not a pepper spray?


Nope, super-concentrated citronella.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Falkosmom said:


> I was asking you where could I possibly go and not encounter pits. I am not concerned in the least about other breeds attacking, I did not say other breeds don't attack, but I will deal with them.
> 
> I just want to know where can I go and not encounter pits, as you seem to feel that such places exist. Please share.


I did share, any of the trails in my area and all of the parks...I have never seen a pit bull loose or even with a person in any of these areas....I see labs, golden retrievers, collies, you know all the nice dogs


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

Chance&Reno said:


> How do you think people on this board would handle it if someone came to this board and started a thread about GSD attacks and how to defend themselves against it?


I think it would be very interesting for somebody to post just such a thread. I think you would find it goes off in a very different direction than one on a pit bull. I say that because I have seen thread after thread on here where OPs GSDs are attacked by pits and the responses are a very lackadaisal any dog could have done that, ho hum. Few GSD lovers or advocates will post how awful, another pit attack on a GSD.


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

llombardo said:


> I did share, any of the trails in my area and all of the parks...I have never seen a pit bull loose or even with a person in any of these areas....I see labs, golden retrievers, collies, you know all the nice dogs


You have no idea how lucky you are. Seriously.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Falkosmom said:


> You have no idea how lucky you are. Seriously.


And you have to remember how unlucky any dangerous dog breed dog is in the hands of an irresponsible person...like you said with the boys with the pits..I'm sure they were up to no good and its sad because instead of using a gun they are using their dogs. Every hear the saying a gun doesn't kill a person--a person kills a person...same thing with pits and any other breed that end up in the wrong situation used for the wrong reasons


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

llombardo said:


> And you have to remember how unlucky any dangerous dog breed dog is in the hands of an irresponsible person...like you said with the boys with the pits..I'm sure they were up to no good and its sad because instead of using a gun they are using their dogs. Every hear the saying a gun doesn't kill a person--a person kills a person...same thing with pits and any other breed that end up in the wrong situation used for the wrong reasons


I agree. But there are two key points involved here, we all agree on irresponsible owners, but the disagreement comes in with the other one, dangerous. 

Seems like many that post here only view a dog as dangerous if it is HA. If it is DA, they would just as soon dismiss it as no problem. I just happen to disagree with that. I consider DA as dangerous too.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Falkosmom said:


> I agree. But there are two key points involved here, we all agree on irresponsible owners, but the disagreement comes in with the other one, dangerous.
> 
> Seems like many that post here only view a dog as dangerous if it is HA. If it is DA, they would just as soon dismiss it as no problem. I just happen to disagree with that. I consider DA as dangerous too.


I agree with that too..any dog that will attack a human or another dog is dangerous...Dogs get put down all the time if they show any signs of aggression toward people or dogs. But we have to remember what dogs are included on this list along with pits, rotts, huskies, chows, and even dalmations, since we all own them on here I have seen some terrifying shepherds in person, much scarier then any pit bull I have met. I once found a pit bull and brought him to the local police station..the police couldn't go near him, the only one he allowed was me and boy did I feel bad putting him in a cage and walking away I also once found a white shepherd, when animal control came the dog wouldn't go with him...they had me put him in the truck, luckily we found his owners Even dogs have preferences I am not fearful of any dog and maybe because I don't give off that sense of fear I haven't had a problem with any breed....I can never pass up or leave any dog that is running the streets My mommy told me I would grow out of this...I'm still waiting


----------



## Czech. Schutzhund (Apr 2, 2012)

Wow! 5 pages! I am a bit surprised that a concern got converted to pro-pit / anti-pit sentiments and calls for closing this thread. And how can a genuine concern for the safety of my family, my pet an my own self be called trolling? Have you honestly never had a chill run down your spine when you have seen a pit bull run towards you and your pup, barking madly. I have had 2 pits run towards me and my pup on one occasion, outside a grocery store as I mentioned in my first post. 

Maybe the person who called this trolling, needs to face some thing like that, then he/she will know why I have this concern.

Ok, so let me rephrase the question to eliminate the point of contention:

How do I protect my pup from a dog attack.

Dog spray is a great idea. But I doubt if I will always have it handy. 

==================

And just on a side note to the people who keep saying they are more afraid of larger dogs and pits should not be singled out, I recommend you watch the video in my OP. It is not meant to bash pits, but more to show the evils of dog fighting.

However, Every single fighting dog is a pit. UK has banned pitbulls (among several countries).
Size does not matter with killing instinct. And to quote a person from the video, "he (the pit) is smaller, so he can get under a bigger dog and go for the throat!"

Bite force is also another consideration, a pit bull's jaws are meant for biting and biting hard. Again refer to the video series of a little girl's arm lacerated by a pit bull attack.

You can choose to like pitbulls, its a democracy, its your right.

I dont.

And I dont like any small dogs or dogs in the terrier family. Too aggressive. 
I dont like aggressive dogs, and thats my democratic right to choose.


Also wondering, Is this a forum meant for advise and discussion or random arguments?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Czech. Schutzhund said:


> Wow! 5 pages! I am a bit surprised that a concern got converted to pro-pit / anti-pit sentiments and calls for closing this thread. And how can a genuine concern for the safety of my family, my pet an my own self be called trolling? Have you honestly never had a chill run down your spine when you have seen a pit bull run towards you and your pup, barking madly.*This should be the same for any dangerous breed, not just a pit bull* I have had 2 pits run towards me and my pup on one occasion, outside a grocery store as I mentioned in my first post.*I've had a Rott viciously attack my golden retriever, so I know the horror of a dog attack yet I don't hold it against the whole breed and I think they are wonderful dogs*
> 
> Maybe the person who called this trolling, needs to face some thing like that, then he/she will know why I have this concern.
> 
> ...


You can also choose to watch videos about any other dangerous breeds or breeds that aren't considered dangerous and they attack too. I know I've seen them...find the one with the golden retriever attack that required 75 stitches.


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

llombardo said:


> I agree with that too..any dog that will attack a human or another dog is dangerous...Dogs get put down all the time if they show any signs of aggression toward people or dogs. But we have to remember what dogs are included on this list along with pits, rotts, huskies, chows, and even dalmations, since we all own them on here


My young GSD is DA. No I don't take it lightly. He is dangerous. I do not let him run loose in the neighborhood. I do not take him to dogs parks. I do not let him loose when ever there are any other dogs around except for my other dog. I do not place his leash in the hands of a child. I do not recommend him to families with children as his DA can easily get them hurt. And most importantly, I am not afraid of my dog or controlling or managing him and I have the strength and tools to do it. I am not in denial.


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

Czech. Schutzhund said:


> Maybe the person who called this trolling, needs to face some thing like that, then he/she will know why I have this concern.


As many pit proponents state, they seldom ever encounter a pit bull let alone have had their dogs attacked by one.



Czech. Schutzhund said:


> Ok, so let me rephrase the question to eliminate the point of contention:
> 
> How do I protect my pup from a dog attack.
> 
> Dog spray is a great idea. But I doubt if I will always have it handy.


 
This actually is a good suggestion, and the sprays are portable.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Falkosmom said:


> My young GSD is DA. No I don't take it lightly. He is dangerous. I do not let him run loose in the neighborhood. I do not take him to dogs parks. I do not let him loose when ever there are any other dogs around except for my other dog. I do not place his leash in the hands of a child. I do not recommend him to families with children as his DA can easily get them hurt. And most importantly, I am not afraid of my dog or controlling or managing him and I have the strength and tools to do it. I am not in denial.


Can you re-read everything you wrote? This is coming from a responsible owner(YOU) and in most pit attacks the OWNERS do not recognize nor do they take the responsibility to control their dogs. I can bet yours never attacked anyone and if he did whose fault would it be? Please answer the question honestly!! Please be advised its evident in your post that their is a lot of I's pertaining to you as the owner having the control and knowledge of their dog. So again if your dog attacked a dog or person, who would be responsible based on your post? I know what the answer is, so why attack the breed and not the owner?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Falkosmom said:


> My young GSD is DA. No I don't take it lightly. He is dangerous. I do not let him run loose in the neighborhood. I do not take him to dogs parks. I do not let him loose when ever there are any other dogs around except for my other dog. I do not place his leash in the hands of a child. I do not recommend him to families with children as his DA can easily get them hurt. And most importantly, I am not afraid of my dog or controlling or managing him and I have the strength and tools to do it. I am not in denial.


Also try to imagine what would become of your dog if he was placed in the wrong environment with the wrong people? What makes your dog any different then a pit bull put in the same situation? I am sorry that you got attacked and so many other people have gotten attacked, but its not the only about the breed, its about the owners that don't take responsibility or time to put into the dog/any dog to begin with.


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

llombardo said:


> Can you re-read everything you wrote? This is coming from a responsible owner(YOU) and in most pit attacks the OWNERS do not recognize nor do they take the responsibility to control their dogs. I can bet yours never attacked anyone and if he did whose fault would it be? Please answer the question honestly!! Please be advised its evident in your post that their is a lot of I's pertaining to you as the owner having the control and knowledge of their dog. So again if your dog attacked a dog or person, who would be responsible based on your post? I know what the answer is, so why attack the breed and not the owner?


Perhaps I do not make myself clear. I am attacking the owner, the ones that do not recognize DA for the danger that it is, or do know the danger but don't care. And there are way too many of them that post on this forum.


----------



## Snickelfritz (Feb 21, 2007)

I haven't read all the posts, responses.


I've owned a Pit Bull. Her name was Beauty.

She was wonderful. I loved her, she protected my boyfriend at the time (now DH) from the "roomate" that tried to come into his room when I had moved out.

She knew the guy, but she wasn't letting anyone into his room. Her room their lair. If *I* had opened that door, she would have gotten off of the bed, and laid down, and told me she loved me.

I loved that dog. I wish I still had her. She was an amazing escape artist. She literally, walked along the big Mesquite Tree in the back yard, it had branches stretching across the fence and out to the street. She would actually climb them, and hang onto them, to get across the fence and jump down. Amazing she was. I have lots of escape artist stories about her. She was an amazing jumper, and an amazing climber. She was also an amazing dog.

With that said, if she had ever attacked another dog, person or anything that she had been wary of,

I also wondered. When I had her (she's been in heaven for a long time) how would I have handled her, or how would I have been able to take on another pit bull with my own dog, knowing her power.

Good question the OP has asked. I don't think it's bashing, I would really like to know how to handle this situation in the best way possible.

I think this topic is very viable, and needs proper response except for people wanting to just blame it on Pit Bull bashing.


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

llombardo said:


> Also try to imagine what would become of your dog if he was placed in the wrong environment with the wrong people? What makes your dog any different then a pit bull put in the same situation? I am sorry that you got attacked and so many other people have gotten attacked, but its not the only about the breed, its about the owners that don't take responsibility or time to put into the dog/any dog to begin with.


I agree with you. My dog placed in the wrong environment would be even more dangerous. That is why I do not promote DA dogs and I do not think it is of no consequence. It is.

I also believe it is pitiful the number of people that post on this forum regarding DA GSDs. GSDs are not supposed to be DA, a modicum of HA, yes. But that should be another thread.

But what makes my DA GSD (or any other DA dog) different from a DA pit bull? Genetics, GSDs have not been bred for generations to be game, i.e, to finish it, to death, to keep fighting even if he is losing, to be game.


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

Snickelfritz said:


> Good question the OP has asked. I don't think it's bashing, I would really like to know how to handle this situation in the best way possible.


There recently was a thread on here not long ago about breaking up dog fights with some excellent information. You might want to look it up.


----------



## Snickelfritz (Feb 21, 2007)

What is a "DA" dog, a DA GSD dog, and a "HA" dog for the layman terms.

Some of us don't understand that terminology, ME! 

:help:


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

Snickelfritz said:


> What is a "DA" dog, a DA GSD dog, and a "HA" dog for the layman terms.
> 
> Some of us don't understand that terminology, ME!
> 
> :help:


Sorry, DA = Dog Aggressive HA = Human Aggressive


----------



## Snickelfritz (Feb 21, 2007)

Falkosmom said:


> There recently was a thread on here not long ago about breaking up dog fights with some excellent information. You might want to look it up.



Yes, I've seen that, in a way.

Carry a bully stick. A break away stick. Something to dislodge a bully breed's mouth in an attack. But , still lots of questions about that.

How the **** do you not get bit by a dog that aggressive and doesn't care who it's biting at the time.

Not that I'm afraid, if the "pit bull" or any other bully breed, or any dog for that matter came after my dog, or myself and it had a COLLAR on, I'd hang it. Straight up hang the dog by the neck. That's what I was trained to do, by my 4H trainer. But what if that option wasn't available, 

and the bully stick wasn't available.

What then?


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

Snickelfritz said:


> Yes, I've seen that, in a way.
> 
> Carry a bully stick. A break away stick. Something to dislodge a bully breed's mouth in an attack. But , still lots of questions about that.
> 
> ...


I wish I had the answers for you. If I did, I could have a modicum of freedom back again instead of living my life second guessing where pit owners or their dogs might appear.

Regarding other breeds, I have never had a problem separating the dogs if a fight would occur, a good kick or two, a raised hand or threatening voice, a strike of the leash. 

I have been known to carry pepper spray or a billy club. However, I don't like letting a DA dog that close to my dogs in the first place. I hope somebody out there has some answers.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Falkosmom said:


> Perhaps I do not make myself clear. I am attacking the owner, the ones that do not recognize DA for the danger that it is, or do know the danger but don't care. And there are way too many of them that post on this forum.


I'm referring to the attack on pit bulls in general, the general idea I get from anyone that posts here is that don't like pit bulls,is they just don't like pit bulls because of DA. Who bred them to be DA? Themselves? They are not the only breed that can be or are dog aggressive. It is wrong to give the general idea that someone does not have to watch for other breeds. IT IS NOT JUST PIT BULLS. The OP talks about a video that is not so good for pit bulls, but has the OP or anyone else watched videos on the ones that are wonderful pets, good with kids, cats, and other dogs...There are hundreds and hundreds of videos of both situations I'm sure..some of us just choose to believe in the positive and good the breed can be..others choose not to. These dogs get a bad rap because of what humans decided they wanted them to be. My whole point since the beginning of this thread is that the OP is just to focused on pit bulls when in reality any dog can attack and the end result the same. The OP and lots of other people are not thinking about anything other then DA, well HA is a problem also and it really would be hard to determine what breeds can be either if a person walking their dog gets attacked. Bottom line is that a person has to be prepared for any kind of dog attack, what are they suppose to do carry a stick for a pit bull, spray for a golden retriever, a bat for a Rott and so on? Again let me stress that I am not pro/anti pit bull..I just call it like I see it.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Falkosmom said:


> I wish I had the answers for you. If I did, I could have a modicum of freedom back again instead of living my life second guessing where pit owners or their dogs might appear.
> 
> Regarding other breeds, I have never had a problem separating the dogs if a fight would occur, a good kick or two, a raised hand or threatening voice, a strike of the leash.
> 
> I have been known to carry pepper spray or a billy club. However, I don't like letting a DA dog that close to my dogs in the first place. I hope somebody out there has some answers.


Then you have obviously not seen a Rottweiler in action!! Once you experience this, you would change your mind on pit bulls and I mean that, a Rott does not let go either and they are generally a lot bigger then a pit. I have seen both and I'm hesitant to say the Rott would lose against a pit. In my case the Rott went right for my dogs neck and it took two people to get that dog to let go and it wasn't a quick ordeal, it went on for 3-5 minutes. Once you do battle with a Rott, then we can talk.


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

llombardo said:


> I'm referring to the attack on pit bulls in general, the general idea I get from anyone that posts here is that don't like pit bulls,is they just don't like pit bulls because of DA.


 
They don't hate pit bulls, they don't like to encounter pit bulls with irresponsible owners because their DA could mean severe harm or death to their own dogs. And it is not the dog aggression so much as it is the gameness that concerns people.



llombardo said:


> Who bred them to be DA? Themselves?


Some demented idiot that thinks DA, and especially gameness, is impressive.



llombardo said:


> They are not the only breed that can be or are dog aggressive.


 
Of course not, but they are only breed that you can't get away from. Wherever you go, there they are.



llombardo said:


> It is wrong to give the general idea that someone does not have to watch for other breeds. IT IS NOT JUST PIT BULLS.


Yes, there are other breeds notorious for DA and some for gameness. Why warn people about a Tosa Inu? Most will go to there graves without seeing one let alone encounter one wandering the streets or in a dog park.



llombardo said:


> The OP talks about a video that is not so good for pit bulls, but has the OP or anyone else watched videos on the ones that are wonderful pets, good with kids, cats, and other dogs...There are hundreds and hundreds of videos of both situations I'm sure..some of us just choose to believe in the positive and good the breed can be..others choose not to.


I can't speak for OP. But I find it curious that other breed owners do not feel the need to flood the internet with videos of their breed playing kissy face huggy bear. They doth protest too much.



llombardo said:


> These dogs get a bad rap because of what humans decided they wanted them to be.


No, the owners get a bad rap for those _that choose_ to get a dog bred generations to be game. Let's see, I want a dog, why I think I will buy a breed of dog with the reputation and genetics 
for seriously harming other dogs. What kind of a thought process is that?



llombardo said:


> My whole point since the beginning of this thread is that the OP is just to focused on pit bulls when in reality any dog can attack and the end result the same.


 
OP had an experience with a pit bull. Why would he focus on a Poodle? Any dog of other breeds can attack, most will not. Not all pit bulls will, but most of those that do, *unlike other breeds*, will most likely finish it.



llombardo said:


> The OP and lots of other people are not thinking about anything other then DA, well HA is a problem also and it really would be hard to determine what breeds can be either if a person walking their dog gets attacked.


I think OP's attached video spoke of a little girl being mauled by a pit and another being killed. I do not believe OP missed that part of the clip. OP had an experience with his dog and a pit bull and is only seeking advice as to how to keep his dog safe in the future. HA was not a concern of his.



llombardo said:


> Bottom line is that a person has to be prepared for any kind of dog attack, what are they suppose to do carry a stick for a pit bull, spray for a golden retriever, a bat for a Rott and so on? Again let me stress that I am not pro/anti pit bull..I just call it like I see it.


To each his own, I personally do not and never have carried an arsenal for any breed of dog, not even a stick, until pit bulls flooded my world. If you read my earlier posts, I already stated what I do and hoped to hear from others with viable options.


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

llombardo said:


> Then you have obviously not seen a Rottweiler in action!! Once you experience this, you would change your mind on pit bulls and I mean that, a Rott does not let go either and they are generally a lot bigger then a pit. I have seen both and I'm hesitant to say the Rott would lose against a pit. In my case the Rott went right for my dogs neck and it took two people to get that dog to let go and it wasn't a quick ordeal, it went on for 3-5 minutes. Once you do battle with a Rott, then we can talk.


Lots of Rotts at the parks, I have never seen an incidence, but I am sure they happen and can be frightening being it is such a big dog. There recently was a thread on here about Great Danes. Scary stuff, but I don't see Rotts or Danes running the streets or in the hands of a child.

From what I have read on the internet, Pits and Rotts have been pitted together time and again and the pit is the hands down winner. In fact, there are videos all over the net with pits being pitted against a variety of breeds. I am by no means an authority, but seems like the only viable contender is a Caucasian Ovcharka.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I am CLOSING this thread, this is a GERMAN SHEPHERD FORUM not a Pit forum, and frankly the 'pit issue' is getting old


----------

